# Fox Farm Products



## lovbnstoned (Nov 16, 2014)

is Fox Farm soil,, organic n if so would Fox farm Nutrients work with other organic soil.
  just want to do it right this time


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

Fox farm ocean forest and Happy Frog are both organic soils. With FFOF you don't really need to add any nutes for 5-6 week, unless you want to add teas, which is great. Last time I looked their nute line up was not organic. Maybe a few are but not all.  Earth Juice is an organic line that is good.


----------



## BenfukD (Nov 16, 2014)

fox farm can be used with any soil other than Miracle grow just fallow the chart


----------



## pcduck (Nov 16, 2014)

Big Bloom is organic, Grow Big and Tiger Bloom are not.


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 19, 2014)

I am using ffof 5 gal with grow tiger. From thier line and im 10 days or so into flowering, plants look great..I have seedlings in ffof also and they are beautiful..this is 3rd grow in 10 years ouch..I used their nutes with sucess almost 10 years ago and they are still good. .Tech


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

The link below will take you to a sticky that discusses Several different nute lines. Post #7 is where FoxFarm is talked about.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463

I personally have had great results with all of FoxFarms products.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks AluminumMonster


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

Any time bud.


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes very good. . I'm following that scedual added with hygrozyme, and piranha first 2 weeks of flowering. ..plants are loving this. .Tech



QUOTE=AluminumMonster;903813]The link below will take you to a sticky that discusses Several different nute lines. Post #7 is where FoxFarm is talked about.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463

I personally have had great results with all of FoxFarms products.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 19, 2014)

techrons78 said:


> Yes very good. . I'm following that scedual added with hygrozyme, and piranha first 2 weeks of flowering. ..plants are loving this. .Tech



That's great techron! I've been using the FF trio for about 5-6 years now. It's cheap and effective. Have you tried any Cha-Ching yet? It really adds to the sugar coating.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 19, 2014)

If you are using nutes that aren't organic like Grow Big and Tiger Bloom then you are not growing organic and using things that are supposed to boost microbial growth are a waste.  Chemical nutrients kill beneficials in the soil--you need to decide whether you want to grow organic or use chemical nutes as they do not co-exist well.


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 20, 2014)

Im sure you are more experienced than me with grows, but I can say that adding  enzymes organic, to my fert.
Hse helped, my **** plant is no longer sick. ., do from the looks of it organic is helping my non organic grow. ..Tech




The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you are using nutes that aren't organic like Grow Big and Tiger Bloom then you are not growing organic and using things that are supposed to boost microbial growth are a waste.  Chemical nutrients kill beneficials in the soil--you need to decide whether you want to grow organic or use chemical nutes as they do not co-exist well.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 20, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> The link below will take you to a sticky that discusses Several different nute lines. Post #7 is where FoxFarm is talked about.
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50463
> ...



That is an incredible thread. What happened to the OP?

It is making me re-think my use of Fox Farm products. Thanks AM.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> That is an incredible thread. What happened to the OP?
> 
> It is making me re-think my use of Fox Farm products. Thanks AM.



Any time brutha!!

I haven't seen Jman online in quite some time. I always did enjoy reading his posts.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

That thread is why I use Earth Juice. 

I have read, can't quote it here, where some beneficials are killed with chemical nutes, but not all. But why do it?


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 20, 2014)

I am going to switch after my supply is gone. Not sure what I'll switch to, yet but, the FF does not really impress me. It seems to do it's job but I don't see anything spectacular.

I still have a couple gallons of FF so it will be a while. Time enough for me to research.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 20, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I am going to switch after my supply is gone. Not sure what I'll switch to, yet but, the FF does not really impress me. It seems to do it's job but I don't see anything spectacular.
> 
> I still have a couple gallons of FF so it will be a while. Time enough for me to research.



Have you used their Cha-Ching? I have noticed a big difference in the sugar coating when I use it.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, I have all 3 bloom boosters. I am not really qualified to judge as I don't have the experience to compare other nutes except Miracle Grow. I would say Fox Farms is as good as MG Green and Blue. I don't really see better result, though. My plants were just as frosty with MG and bag seed.

I'll get around to it. All this stuff takes so much time. With computers and electronics, results are immediate. You know whether you did the right or wrong thing immediately. This growing thing sure does teach one patience. LOL


----------



## techrons78 (Nov 21, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> That's great techron! I've been using the FF trio for about 5-6 years now. It's cheap and effective. Have you tried any Cha-Ching yet? It really adds to the sugar coating.



No bro I have not, need to read up on it..Tech


----------

